# Erythromycin for constipation



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Has anyone had any success taking Erythromycin (antibiotic) for constipation.I heard it is good for motility and may help with pain too. I asked my doctor for some and he was reluctant to give me any because he says it causes real bad nausea but I told him I am so desperate I'll take the chance.I finally got some but havent taken it yet. I wanted to find out if anyone's taken it and what the results have been.I want to start it tonight and am scared and excited. I'm so desperate for something to work - tried everything for motility even had my colon removed after being diagnozed with colonic inertia and still constipated


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Erythromycin seems work more on the stomach and small intestine, so if there is an absence of say phase III, it might help jump start that, but I don't think that per se would necessarily cause constipation.Did you get my reply to your email?


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

I took one tablet last night and one this morning and the constipation seems a bit better but still having problems of incompletion and things being stuck on the right had lower side.I'm not feelin at all sick or nauseas, shows you how much the docs know. Hopefully when the medication builds up in my system it will work better.


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

Hi!I just came on the board to post a question about erythromycin and thought I'd do a search first--- found your entry. I have a 25+ yr history of IBS and have always felt better on erythromycin. I find it takes a few days to start the effect and it lasts a week. My doctor told me it's often given to diabetics as they have motility problems. I wish I could find out what about the drug helps me. Obviously you can't keep taking it.


----------



## sanaz (Aug 14, 2003)

Erythromycin is one of those antibiotics that reacts differently in different people. It works on some, makes other nauscious, and even gives some people REALLY bad abdominal pain. I fall into the latter category. Imagine feeling like you were being stabbed in the gut with several knives at once...*shudders at the memory*


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Erythromycin has such different effect on people. My doc warned me that it would make me nauseaus, sick and make my pain worse, but the opposit happened. I used to have rock hard stools but now they are much softer and come out easier. I do still have the same pain though but it isnt worse and could possibly be a bit better. I have also found that taking it with Zelnorm helps to make them both work better. I take Erythromycin am and pm and 3mg of Zelnorm before lunch. I also take Motilium (domperdidone) 3 times a day and 400mg of mag oxide twice aday. that has definately helped the consiptation but I still have "sticking' and ppain on the Lower right side of my stomach which might be a musclular problem since having my colon removed. I will probably need physicla therapy or biofeedbad and am waiting to hear from my do when he returns from vactaion next week.I have heard of people takein Erythromycin for months, so I am not sure what th story is but will let you knowlThanks for wtiging ... I'll keep you posted and hope to hear from you seen re feedback, questios or information.


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

I'd really be curious about whether people can take erythromycin for MONTHS. When I took it most recently, I was taking broad spectrum probiotics at the same time, plus I have been on a special diet for food sensitivities for a year now (LEAP) so I felt GREAT for about 14 days....ie. the erythromycin effect kicked in after a few days, started feeling better, and it lasted for about 8 days after I stopped taking it...so the other stuff only allow me to prolong the effect, not substitute for it or duplicate. Wow. I was recovering from a minor surgery and I felt like........I don't know......a normal person must feel? like superman?? So great. I could just sit there and enjoy feeling good...hours and hours days and days...now I am back to pain about 6 hrs a day. Please keep posting about the erythro. I am currently finisshing up a course of antibiotics targeted to kill bactreria and yeast and DO NOT feel good at all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Cant you go back on Erythromycin? I do know of some people who have been on it for over 6 months. On the leaflet it is mentioned that it has been approved for the use of motility.It seems this new kind of antibiotics doesnt agree with you, perhaps you could ask your doctor to switch it for another one. What kind of infection do you have?


----------



## badfoot (Oct 5, 1999)

HiI have small bowel motility problems and I've tried Erythromycin. It did help a little, but ultimately caused more gut pain. I know that some studies have showed an overgrowth of bacteria in IBSer's small intestine. Apparently antibiotics can help for awhile, but I don't think it's advisable to stay on these drugs long term. best of luck.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

badfoot,You are so right. I dont think its a good thing to stay on it long. I took it to help motility in my small intestine but it actually caused more pain in the lower part of the stomach. I guess it did help for about 2 weeks but that's about all I can tolerate.I think I should take some probiotics but dont know if one still needs to if one doesnt have a colon ... but then what about the small intestines? I think in the long term I've been worse off since using the antibiotics.


----------



## sanaz (Aug 14, 2003)

I definately wouldn't recommend taking Erythromycin for a long period of time.Keep in mind, this is an antibiotic. Antibiotics are not specific to certain bacteria (well, not as far as I know anyway)...so you're killing some of the natural flora that's in your body too. This can cause you to get more sick in the long run, especially by opportunistic bacteria that are just waiting for a "spot" to open up for them to enter.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Sanaz,You're right, I am going to stop taking them besides it doesnt work anymore.I wish there was something else that didnt have such horrible consequences. Zelnorm is pretty useless and increases gas, bloating and pain for me.Well, maybe soon some other medication will come out!


----------

